# Sebopsoriasis



## KMfromLV (May 25, 2013)

Psoriasis can occur simultaneously with seborrhoeic dermatitis, a more common scalp condition. This combination is referred to as Sebopsoriasis.  

I have been using 2 separate codes for this, and the Dr is suggesting that there is a single code....any ideas?


----------

